
Why Google’s monopoly abuse case in Europe will run and run - marak830
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/google-antitrust-case-europe-details-analysis/
======
marak830
I found this explained a lot about the anti-trust case that I didn't
understand. I'm not making a comment either way on the validity of the case,
but it was an interesting read.

